# Best place for AI?



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm looking for letro.   MP or research stop, who ya got?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 30, 2012)

Im more a cem fan myself.


----------



## Walnutz (Dec 30, 2012)

CEM's letro is off the hook. Careful though..powerful stuff.


----------



## independent (Dec 30, 2012)

Go with cem.


----------



## thane22 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would recommend CEM for sure.
Good quality and I haven't had an issue yet with them.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 30, 2012)

Maxim has treated me right. I got some of there letro and aromasin in the other day and its definitely doing the job. Plus the sale he has going on is off the hook. 35% off


----------



## liftsmore (Dec 30, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Im more a cem fan myself.





Walnutz said:


> CEM's letro is off the hook. Careful though..powerful stuff.





bigmoe65 said:


> Go with cem.





thane22 said:


> I would recommend CEM for sure.
> Good quality and I haven't had an issue yet with them.



Yep ^^^ CEM all the way!  10+ years in the business.


----------



## StanG (Dec 30, 2012)

^^^Agreed....Have never done me wrong....ever.


----------



## seattleborn (Dec 30, 2012)

im gonna have to go with mp research


----------



## Z499 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> Im more a cem fan myself.



+1


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## freakinhuge (Dec 30, 2012)

I go with what i know will do the job and that's CEM products everytime!


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Maxim has treated me right. I got some of there letro and aromasin in the other day and its definitely doing the job. Plus the sale he has going on is off the hook. 35% off


 I havent Tried their AI's yet, But the few products that I have tried are def strong, and the prices are right for the time being! I guess it comes down to who you trust, and order from. For the time being, Im sticking with Maximpep till I have a reason not to. I can say this however, Their clenbuterol is strong as fuck! I might have to lay off the clen, its keeping my ass up at night! Im not a huge fan of thermos, I actually ordered it for MY gf, she like running clen and other thermos.  CEM has good products as well, I had a buddie trade me a vial of CEMS ghrp-6 about two years ago for a bottle of Extreme Peptides Ghrp-6, Im not bashing, But both EP, and Maximpep's GHRP-6 were def stronger!! "no offense to CEM! Too pricy for my in my opinion.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 30, 2012)

I closed your double thread asking the same thing, try just to make one.

I personally use CEM myself so I would have to say CEM.
Worth every penny.


Cheers


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Same Here!!!!!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Dec 30, 2012)

I got to say CEM 100%


----------



## keith1569 (Dec 30, 2012)

I like great white peptides


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Same here, I was referring to MP and PP, but to be honest, I think Mp is the winner as of now. I have vials, from LabPe, Maximpep, US Elite Peptides, Extreme Peptides in my fridge.  I did a simple experiment for myself and my buddie. "whos peps are stronger" I cracked open GHRP-2 , GHRP6 as well as each brand of MOD GRF 1-29 per company. In order this was my opinion.
1. Maximpep and EP, very close call. Both were the strongest in all 3 categories.
2. Us. Elite's GHRP-6 and CJC mod GRF1-29 came in at a close 3rd.
3. Labpe seemed to def be the weaker of the 4 mentioned companies. I have a photo with all 8 vials side by side with labels to show that im Im not full of shit. Ive never attached a thumbnal or picture in a thread. Give me a few minutes. Im sure I can figure it out, with no problems. Btw, CEM, Im not bashing your products, Im just giving my honest opinion of research compounds! I wish your company great success. If your prices were lower I might order some vials to do an honest non biased review of your products, like I said Ive tried your GHRP_6,  I also traded 2 vial of DES from LP for two of vials of IGF- Lr3 from CEM. CEM's IGF was ok??? not garbage, just not worth the hefty price and results that I got from it!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 31, 2012)

Ill give you a free bottle of our Letro to compare against whoever you purchase from!


----------



## maximpep (Dec 31, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Ill give you a free bottle of our Letro to compare against whoever you purchase from!



I know what a outstanding company PurchasePeptides is and I will follow there lead and do the same. I stand 100% behind all the products I sell.


----------



## tballz (Dec 31, 2012)

The beauty of forums....people giving their opinions on companies so people can make an 'informed' decision on where to buy from.

CEM Products has been quality for 10 plus years.  Worth the money.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 31, 2012)

I notice that cem isnt plugging themselves, but all the members seem to be saying cem. Hmm...
Anyway....


----------



## CrazyTod (Dec 31, 2012)

tballz said:


> The beauty of forums....people giving their opinions on companies so people can make an 'informed' decision on where to buy from.
> 
> *CEM Products has been quality for 10 plus years.  Worth the money.*



I am still sorta new here but this is what sold me.
And so far NO issues so I am happy and have to also say CEM.


----------



## CrazyTod (Dec 31, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> I notice that cem isnt plugging themselves, but all the members seem to be saying cem. Hmm...
> Anyway....



Yeah that is kinda funny.
I like that CEM is more professional then to just jump into a MEMBER'S feedback request thread to try and pimp their products.....


----------



## R-fresh77 (Dec 31, 2012)

maximpep said:


> I know what a outstanding company PurchasePeptides is and I will follow there lead and do the same. I stand 100% behind all the products I sell.



I love the Pepsi Challenge taste test! It takes balls for a new sponsor  to make that kind of claim! Good for You!!!! I would love to see the  results of this. Nothing negative about some friendly comparisons  between companies! Samsung, LG, Panasonic, they too compare products,  and list results...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 31, 2012)

Please point out where he said members feedback?
He wasn't even asking about CEM until their rep team jumped in.
He asked about two companies that I don't even believe support tthis forum. 
If you think I'm going to stand by and watch someone come to a forum
i support asking about my competition you have me confused. 



CrazyTod said:


> Yeah that is kinda funny.
> I like that CEM is more professional then to just jump into a MEMBER'S feedback request thread to try and pimp their products.....


----------



## Bubbles! (Dec 31, 2012)

bigpapabuff said:


> I notice that cem isnt plugging themselves, but all the members seem to be saying cem. Hmm...
> Anyway....


Yep, i have to go with CEM.  Tried a few of their products now and they are definitely good to go.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 31, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Ill give you a free bottle of our Letro to compare against whoever you purchase from!



PP's Letro did me good where two packs of MP failed.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Ill give you a free bottle of our Letro to compare against whoever you purchase from!



How long is the shelf life?   I'll take you up in this, but don't want to waste it.


----------



## t-diddz (Dec 31, 2012)

I've used a few rc companies out there and cem's seems to be the best so far.  Not bashing any sponsor here, i'm just saying my experience.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 31, 2012)

Purchase who you want next time you want to run a test PM me. I can assure you ours will be as good if not better then any.

QUOTE=hoyle21;2994938]How long is the shelf life?   I'll take you up in this, but don't want to waste it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## That Girl (Dec 31, 2012)

I have used cem a few times with great results both getting and from using products.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> Purchase who you want next time you want to run a test PM me. I can assure you ours will be as good if not better then any.
> 
> QUOTE=hoyle21;2994938]How long is the shelf life?   I'll take you up in this, but don't want to waste it.


[/QUOTE]

You bet.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Dec 31, 2012)

CEM hands down!
Long time sponsor and always found them to be of good quality.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 31, 2012)

Maximpep Contect him and he will hook you up !


----------



## purchaseprotein (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't forget to mention that you use or still may Rep for them as well.




QUOTE=blergs.;2994549]I closed your double thread asking the same thing, try just to make one.

I personally use CEM myself so I would have to say CEM.
Worth every penny.


Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Purchasepeptides all the way letro is strong it killed my Dick for about month


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

O yea it killed the lump as well


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 1, 2013)

I used CEM and their letro killed my gyno in a week. I paid the extra $5.99 for faster processing and I got it in 2 days. Overall, very pleased with the experience and the product works.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/168518-purchase-peptides-letro.html


----------



## blergs. (Jan 2, 2013)

Ummm I am not and never was a rep for CEM.
I used to be one for NTBM a long time ago but that's old news and the place has fallen apart long ago.
Hey just because I negged you desnt mean you have to bash me on forums, I could do the same, I am on many forums you are on but I have more class than that.

Also if i were a rep I would not be allowed to be a MOD on IM, its the rules. 
I sure as hell support CEM and will continue to jump in on every thread I can to support them because they have NEVER did me wrong.  
I don't see you jumping on heavyiron or prince when they come into threads also saying "CEM" over many others.


Dude you know me... but are not even aware of it.   Lets keep this civil..... I said nothing bad about you in open out of respect to the forum.... not because I don't have negative things to say...

Go ahead and keep pimping product in a thread where a member wanted FEEDBACK..... makes you look real good......



cheers







purchasepeptides said:


> Don't forget to mention that you use or still may Rep for them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 2, 2013)

CrazyTod said:


> Yeah that is kinda funny.
> I like that CEM is more professional then to just jump into a MEMBER'S feedback request thread to try and pimp their products.....



Think again bro. See all these "Members" with low post counts? Wonder who is behind them....????


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 2, 2013)

Bash you by telling the truth? You dont think I know you??? I know you!!! 
 Lets not forget you worked for me at one time before I fired Nate Chase and his team. 
I have no need to bash prince or HI because they respect and appreciate every vendor on this forum, unfortunately the mods don't. 
I can assure you anytime someone comes in asking about two competitors who don't even support this forum dam right Ill pimp my product. 
You're welcome to stand by and watch me do it every time it occurs from here on out as well.
Made me look good enough for him to want to consider our products so HOW ABOUT THAT? 




blergs. said:


> Ummm I am not and never was a rep for CEM.
> I used to be one for NTBM a long time ago but that's old news and the place has fallen apart long ago.
> Hey just because I negged you desnt mean you have to bash me on forums, I could do the same, I am on many forums you are on but I have more class than that.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^I dont have herpes but if I did id imagine its a lot like you. Paniful , irritating,annoying, goes away , comes back , you hope it wont be as bad - but it is. 
You are so unprofessional I couldnt force myself to give you a penny of my money.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would appreciate it if my thread wasn't used in this matter.   You guys want to have a "biggest dick contest" start your own thread.  


Thanks


----------



## blergs. (Jan 2, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Bash you by telling the truth? You dont think I know you??? I know you!!!
> Lets not forget you worked for me at one time before I fired Nate Chase and his team.  *Never worked FOR you, He just wanted me to keep eye on reps for some free supps, so I said sure (at least how I saw it), mistake on my part there with that whole thing, but it was a short run I regret, I don't talk to him anymore in abotu 1 year now, as most here and other forums now don't for some reason*
> I have no need to bash prince or HI because they respect and appreciate  every vendor on this forum, unfortunately the mods don't.
> I can assure you anytime someone comes in asking about two competitors  who don't even support this forum dam right Ill pimp my product.
> ...



yeah...... "hey want free product to try?"  "Sure I do"... says allot...


I never attacked you in open remember that.... I saw the thread where MOD's and others were shitting on you for LOL's.... that was not me.. so don't take that crap out on me.
You really flipped from that NEG huh? lol

You have every right to post how you want, doesn't mean I have to like how you do it, I am starting to see why the other MOD's don't like you... 


I wish you the best...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jan 2, 2013)

And for the most part I dont like the mods so I guess it makes us even. 



Have a wonderful day! 



blergs. said:


> yeah...... "hey want free product to try?"  "Sure I do"... says allot...
> 
> 
> I never attacked you in open remember that.... I saw the thread where MOD's and others were shitting on you for LOL's.... that was not me.. so don't take that crap out on me.
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 22, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Ill give you a free bottle of our Letro to compare against whoever you purchase from!



If this offer is still valid PM me.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 22, 2013)

I am a man of my word email loud@purchasepeptides.com mention this post





hoyle21 said:


> If this offer is still valid PM me.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 22, 2013)

Email sent


----------



## wren (Feb 22, 2013)

Although I've heard that AI's can be on the dodgy side in the 'research' world I was referred to PP by someone not connected to these few boards in any way, and I trust his word.  Will be researching their arimidex for AI, and getting panels done, so I'll do my best to remember to post them at some point.

I only mention this because the person who referred me doesn't have any affiliation.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 22, 2013)

Well thank whoever referred you for me. Although I'm a bit confused why it would matter if he's on the forums or not. Obviously he was pleased with our products to refer you. So once again tell him I say thanks.


wren said:


> Although I've heard that AI's can be on the dodgy side in the 'research' world I was referred to PP by someone not connected to these few boards in any way, and I trust his word.  Will be researching their arimidex for AI, and getting panels done, so I'll do my best to remember to post them at some point.
> 
> I only mention this because the person who referred me doesn't have any affiliation.


----------



## wren (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, I was just saying that because earlier people were mentioning reps and blah blah blah advocating for one company over another, so the point was that someone who didn't have that type of connection or any real stake in it besides my personal well being referred me to y'all.  Which I thought was a good thing.

Or I may have just been reading the thread wrong, long day!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 23, 2013)

No you are correct I didn't review the whole thread but once you mentioned it I knew what you were talking about. Once again thank your friend for me. Have a great weekend.



wren said:


> Oh, I was just saying that because earlier people were mentioning reps and blah blah blah advocating for one company over another, so the point was that someone who didn't have that type of connection or any real stake in it besides my personal well being referred me to y'all.  Which I thought was a good thing.
> 
> Or I may have just been reading the thread wrong, long day!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 23, 2013)

Only fair to keep everyone posted.   They responded quick to my email and sounds like they will ship soon.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 26, 2013)

Received tracking yesterday.   Hopefully this is good to go.   Getting a lump under my right nipple to match my left.

Fucking great!


----------

